

The Social Media to Sharing is what Porn is to Love - benatlas
http://benatlas.com/2010/02/the-social-media-to-sharing-is-what-porn-is-to-love/
What is "Web 2.0 Sharing" is all about?
======
RodgerTheGreat
...Screamed the blogger.

